# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Atatürk Ne Yapti

## iputisamo

ATATüRK NE YAPTI DA BüYLESİNE HEDEF OLDU? Sesar 

Atatürk Düşerse Hepimiz Düşeriz ! 

Son günlerde AKPğnin perde arkasını organize ettiği ve başını Cüneyt Zapsu ve ekibinin çektiği ifade edilen ğAtatürk Düşmanlığığ internet ortamında ivme kazanıyor. Atatürkğün adını anmaktan utanılacak günlerin yakın olduğu, Atatürkğün İngiltereğye dayanarak bir şeyler yapmaya çalıştığı ve başarının İngiltereğye ait olduğu ifade edilmeye çalışılıyor, bunun propagandası yapılıyor. 

Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri içinde de 28 şubat süreci ile başlayan, Org. üevik BİRğin o dönemde yaptıklarını düşününce, Atatürkğü gözden düşürme operasyonun şeriat tehlikesi çığırtkanlığı adı altında başlatıldığını, Sayın Genelkurmay Başkanımız Hilmi üZKüK Paşamızın omuz verişi ile son sürat devam ettiğini görüyoruz. 

Atatürkçülüğü, Türkiye Cumhuriyetiğni ve Türk Milletini imha etmek için ticari ve etnik İslamcılar, bazı etnik gruplar ve Masonların faaliyetini hep birlikte izliyoruz. 

Bir defa, Atatürk mason localarını kapattı, bizde Atatürkğü ve Atatürkçülüğü sileceğiz diyen İshak ALATONğUN da içinde bulunduğu çevrelerin onun koyduğu öğretileri gündemden düşürerek, hatta ortadan kaldırılması için ne tür çalışmalar yaptıkları bilgimiz dahilinde. 

Atatürkçülüğü, Türkiye Cumhuriyetini, Türk Milletini imha etmek için ticari ve etnik İslamcılar, bazı etnik gruplar ve masonlar faaliyetlerini hep birlikte izlemeye devam ediyoruz. 

Acaba Atatürk ne yaptı da böylesine hedef oldu ?!!! 

Türk İstiklal Savaşının başarıya ulaşmasını sağlayacak planlamayı yaptı. 

Osmanlı İmparatorluğunu oluşturan asli unsur Türklerin ve diğer etnik unsurların yok edilmesini, ve soykırımını engelledi. 

İslam-ı sadece Mekke ve Medine ye hapsedecek makro operasyonu çökertti. 

İngiliz, onlara uşaklık yapan Yunan, Fransız ve İtalyanların Osmanlığyı yani Türkleri ve İslam-ı yok etme ve Anadoluğya yerleşme planlarını iptal etti. 

Batıyı kendi silahları ile kendi yöntemleri ile vurabileceklerini gösterdi. 

Yok olmaktan nasıl kurtulunacağını ampirik olarak gösterdi. 

Gerçek İslam'ın (İngiliz ve Siyon eli değmemiş İslam'ın) nasıl bir güç olduğunu somut olarak ortaya koydu. 

Kısacası, emperyalizmi yenilgiye uğratarak dünyaya örnek oldu. 

Türkğün ve diğer etnik unsurlar Arap'ın, Kürün, üerkez'in, Hıristiyan, Musavi, Ermeni'ni Anadolu'da var olabilmelerine sebep oldu. 

şarkta bir zihniyet devrimi planladı ve kısmen de başardı. 

şarkta medeniyet tasavvurunu ve bilincini yeniden uyandırdı. 

Liste uzatılabilir. Atatürkğe hakaretin sebebi işte yukarıda ki listedir. 

Atatürk, Türkün, İslamğın ve Türkün kardeşlerinin en büyük darbesi, İngilizlere, Fransızlara, İtalyanlara, Yunanlılara, ABDğlilere olmuştur. 

İşte bu yüzden de Atatürkğle ve Atatürkçülükle en çok İngilizler ve emperyalistler meşgul olmuştur. üanakkaleğde aldıkları ve Anadoluğda aldıkları darbeyi hala anlamaya çalışmakta ve yarayı telafi etmek isterken, o yarayı açanları imha planları yapmakla meşguller. 

Sadece onlar mı? Tabii ki hayır. Elbet diğer ülkeleri ve onların içerdeki işbirlikçilerini unutmuyoruz. 

İhanetin perdesi açılıyor; 

İşte Atatürkğün ve Türk Milletinin üanakkaleğde, İstiklal Savaşığnda emperyalizme indirdiği bu ölümcül darbeyi yiyenlerin Türkiyeğye dayattıkları Atatürk profili ve Atatürkçülük; 

üğretilen ATATüRK; 

İçki sofrasından kalkmayan bir insan. 

Milletin namusuna sarkan bir zampara. 

Din düşmanı bir adam. 

Modernliği dayatan ve çıplaklığı özendiren lider. 

Türk dilini ve kültürünü unutturmaya çalışan lider. 

üğretilen ATATüRKüüLüK 

Din düşmanlığı

Halk düşmanlığı 

Gelenek düşmanlığı 

Faşist ideolojiyi hedefleyen ırkçılık 

Irkçılık 

Her iki konuda da listeyi isteyen uzatabilir. Biz kısa kestik. 

Yukarıda ki Atatürk profili ve Atatürkçülük anlayışını Türkiyeğye ve Türk Milletine dayatanları, onların hedeflerini aslında hepimiz biliyoruz. Ama maalesef Atatürkğü gizlenen ve görmememiz istenen yönüne bizler de nerede ise gönüllü olarak yabancı kaldık. 

Dayatılan Laikliğin Atatürkçülükle Atatürkğle ne kadar uyuştuğunu hiç araştırmadık. Dayatılan Laikliğin Atatürk tarafından ne şekilde algılandığı, neden öyle algılandığını, resepsiyonlarda içki içerek, kadeh tokuşturan, Allahğın buyruğu, güzel dinimizin, başörtüsü pazarlığına odaklanmasının sebebi gösterilen Laikliğin neden Devlete hakim kılınmaya çalışıldığını anlamadık, anlatamadık. 

Dolayısıyla Atatürk zihnimizde iki üç resimle çakılı kaldı.

Sürekli içki içen, içki sofrasından kalkmayan bir insan, 

Modern kıyafetli, kadınlarla konuşan ve dans eden bir salon beyefendisi, 

Karatahtanın başında Latin harflerini öğreten başöğretmen, 

Halka zorla şapka giydiren adam 

Hep kolay olanı seçtik. Kahramanları karalamayı tercih ettik. Peki, neden bu güne kadar hiç kimse sormadı ; 

- Bu adam bu kadar içerken, (bize sarhoş görüntüsüyle tanıtılan bu zevk düşkünü adam) övündüğümüz İstiklal Savaşığnı nasıl organize etti. Büyük Millet Meclisiğnin verdiği Başkomutanlık görevini nasıl yaptı. Sürekli içerken, nasıl savaştı, savaş sonrası diplomasiyi nasıl idare etti. Anadoluğyu nasıl turladı? 

- Atatürk, rakı ve çerezden ibaret bir hayat sürdü ise Türkiye Cumhuriyeti gibi bir Devleti nasıl kurdu, kurguladı? 

- Atatürk ve arkadaşları gerçekten içki masasından kalkmamış ise Türkiye kimin eseri? 

- Güya sürekli içki içen, zevk sefa peşinde koşan bu adam , bir kütüphane dolusu kitabı nasıl okudu? 

- Atatürk din düşmanı olsa idi acaba Türkiye de bu gün İslam ın İ ..si kalır mıydı? 

- Bu içkici adam, Misak-ı Milliğnin yeniden hayata geçirilmesi için nasıl çalıştı? Hatayğı nasıl topraklarımıza kattı. Batı Trakya, Gagavuzlarla, Afganistan la nasıl bu kadar yakinen ilgilenebildi? 

- Bu adam madem bu kadar içkici idi, Trablusgarpta, şam da, Galiçya da, üanakkale de Sakarya da son olarak Ankara da bunca işi nasıl yaptı? 

- Dağlara taşlara ğNe Mutlu Türkümğ diye yazanlar kimlerdi ve neyi amaçlıyorlardı? 

- Atatürk bir ırkçı olsaydı, acaba bu gün Türkiye de kendisini Kürt, Arap, Ermeni, üerkez ve diğerleri olur muydu? 

- Yoksa bizler, içmesi abartılan ve abartıya inandırılan saf, kandırılmışlar mı olduk? 

- Yoksa Atatürkğün kahramanlığını ve dehasını karalayarak İngilizlerin ve topluca İslam düşmanlarının, daha açık ifade ile dünyada tek bir Müslüman a tahammül edemeyenlerin oyununa mı geldik? 

- ACABA ATATüRK MİSAK-I MİLLE GİBİ MUAZZAM BİR AKSER-İ SİYASİ VE KüLTüREL OPERASYONU ALINAN KARARI HAYATA GEüİRMEK İüİN GELİşTİRMESEYDİ BU GüN OğNA DüşMANLIK BESLEYENLER OLACAK MIYDI? 

- üanakkale de, Balkanlar da, Kafkaslar da, Ortadoğu da, Afrika da savaşılmasaydı, acaba haritadan hangi etnik unsurlar silinirdi, hiç baktık mı? 

şU UNUTULMAMALIDIR Kİ, ATATüRKğE ATATüRKüüLüĞE, TüRKLüĞE VE TüRK DEVLETİNE DüşMANLIK BESLEYENLER BİZİ YOK ETMEYE üALIşANLAR üNCELİKLE KENDİLERİNİ KASTETTİKLERİNİ UNUTMAMALIDIRLAR. 

Atatürkğün posterleri, duvarlardan düşmeye başladığı gün, Türkğün ve her zaman kol kanat gerdiği Kürdün, üerkezğin, Arapğın ve diğer Müslümanların kellerinin düşmeye başlayacağı talihsiz bir süreci önümüze koyarlar. 

Atatürkğün posterlerinin duvarlardan indirilmeye başlandığı gün, köleliğin, kula kulluğun, gavura köpekliğin, yeniden başlayacağı zamanı işaret eder ki, kabul edilemez. 

Atatürkğün posterleri, duvarlardan düşmeye başladığı gün, Allahğın vazettiği İslamğın değil, İngilizğin, Siyonğun İslamını önümüze koyacakları gündür. 

Atatürkğün posterleri duvarlardan indirilmeye başlandığı gün, Barzaniğnin Talabaniğnin ve Araplarğın önderlerinin Batı Başkentlerinde çalacak kapı bulamayacakları bir tabloyu işaret edecektir. 

Atatürkğün posterleri ve Türk Bayrağı emperyalizmin kabusları, bu topraklarda yaşayanların mutluluklarıdır. 

Eğer Atatürk ve Türk düşmanı iseniz amacınız, onların varlığını ortadan kaldırmaksa, bilesiniz ki, kendi canınızı ve varlığınızı hedeflemişsinizdir. 

üünkü, NE MUTLU TüRKüM DİYENE, diyebilmek emperyalizme, kula kulluğa, adaletsizliğe, köleliğe, onursuzluğa, karşı bir haykırıştır. Adaletin ve insanlığın haykırışı.. 

NE MUTLU TüRKüM DİYENE diyebilmek, birliğin gücün, emperyalizmin yüzüne şamar gibi indirmektir. 

NE MUTLU TüRKüM DİYENE diyebilmek ALLAH var şERİK yok, kula kulluk yok demektir. 

Neden sonuç ilişkisine bağlı kalarak açıklamaya çalıştığımız Atatürkğe ve Türkğe (yani Müslümanlara) düşmanlığın sebebi, bu toprakları emperyalizme açmamalarıdır. 

Hülasa, bu topraklarda kim ki, Atatürkğe ve Türkğe düşmandır, kendisine de düşmandır. 

Bu yüzden tam 90 Yıldır İngilizler, Atatürkğü, Türkğü, İslamğı, Anadoluğyu, Ortadoğuğyu, okumakta, yazmaktadır. üünkü ğGüneş Batmayan İmparatorlukğ üanakkaleğde ağır hasar almış, Sakaryağda ayaklarından budanmıştır. Bohça dikiş tutmamaktadır. Bu ağır hasara Dışişleri Bakanımız Sayın Gül, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Bey veya zihniyet ortaklarının verdikleri yama destekleri tutmayacaktır. 

Bu ağır hasara, Kürt Teali Cemiyetinin ardılı danışmanlar, Barzaniler, Talabaniler, merhem olamazlar, yama olamazlar, Arap işbirlikçilerinin olamadığı gibi. 

Atatürkçülüğü rakı ve çerez olarak algılayanların karşısına maalesef İslamğı üçkağıt olarak algılayan bir zihniyet çıkmıştır. 

Bu günler, ticari Atatürkçülüğün ve Laikçiliğin, tüccar İslamcılığın, kalpazan İslamcılığın, kalpazan Atatürkçülüğün bittiği günlerdir. 

Yani İngilizğin ve diğer mütegalibenin makus talihinin başladığı günlerdeyiz. 

Bu günler de tıpkı 1914ğle 1923 arasında olduğu gibi, vatanlarını, bayraklarını, ordularını ve dinlerini saltığa çıkaran korkak ve pısırık tüccarlar göreceksiniz. 

Bunların, 

Bir kısmı Türkleri, 

Bir kısmı Kürtleri, 

Bir kısmı üerkezleri,

Bir kısmı Arapları, İngilizlere, Amerikalılara, Almanlara, Fransızlara ve daha başkalarına satmaya çalışan işbirlikçi, hain, korkak ve pısırık tüccarlar olarak piyasaya çıkacaklardır.

BU HAİN, PISIRIK VE KORKAK TüCCARLAR DüN BAşARAMADILAR, BUNDAN SONRA DA İNşALLAH BAşARAMAYACAKLAR.. 

Tüm eski oyuncuların ve figüranların perdeleri inmiştir ve inmektedir. 

Zaman hükmünü icra etmekte, hak yerini bulmaktadır. 

İngiltereğnin, ABDğnin, Fransağnın ve diğer emperyalist güruhun hakim olduğu dünyanın taşları yerinden oynamıştır. 

Batının kapısında hüsnü kabul görenlerin, yüzlerini ve yüreklerini korku sarmaktadır. 

Amerikağnın kendi ayaklarının altına mı yoksa petrolün altına mı kırmızı halı serdiğini anlamayan andavalların da varlığı geçicidir. 

Bu bağlam da Türkğe ve Atatürkğe düşmanlık da geçicidir. 

Tarihi iyi okuyamayanlar, kendilerini devlet zannedenler, kendilerini Tanrı zannedenler, korkarlar, pısırıklar ve onursuzlar için makus talih ve dönem başlamıştır. 

Kime ve neye düşman olduklarını bilmeyenlere öğretmenlik yapacak olaylar dizisi başlamıştır. 

Firavunğun sarayında panik başlamıştır. 

Meryem hamiledir. 

Kureyş'in mütegalibesi Hz.Muhammedğe dünyayı vaat etmektedir. 

Fakat panik faydasızdır.

Türkğü ve Atatürkğü imha ettim derken ihya ettiğinin farkında olmayanlar, Allahğın tuzaklarınızı ayağınıza dolayacağını tabii bilmiyordunuz değil mi?

Kur-anğı okumamış, anlamamış, inanmamış ve yaşamamıştınız; ama Atatürk okumuş, inanmış ve üstelik yaşamıştı. Tıpkı Türkler ve kardeşleri gibi. 

Saygılar,
SESAR

----------

